# Medicals at Elbit, Bangalore



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Appreciate your inputs. I have been assigned with a CO yesterday for my 475 Family sponsored application (timeline in the signature explains more). Based on the updates in the forum I have decided to choose Elbit Medical center in Bangalore over Fortis Hospital Bangalore for the medical tests. 

Could anyone here explain about their experiences in Elbit Bangalore? Is it a better option? How about any delays experienced in uploading results etc?

I have been asked to carry 3 photographs (35mm*45mm), The Passport, Duly filled Forms 160 and 26 and the print out of the TRN mail received from DIAC and any medicines consumed/spectacles used. Also I've been told the fee is 4000 INR per person. Is this all what is required? Have I missed out on anything?

Finally, What kind of tests would be carried out and how long would this process be?

Just excited and anxious at the moment!!! Appreciate your help..


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Girish Baliga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Appreciate your inputs. I have been assigned with a CO yesterday for my 475 Family sponsored application (timeline in the signature explains more). Based on the updates in the forum I have decided to choose Elbit Medical center in Bangalore over Fortis Hospital Bangalore for the medical tests.
> 
> ...



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ck-medical-test-centres-india.html#post784750


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Girish Baliga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Appreciate your inputs. I have been assigned with a CO yesterday for my 475 Family sponsored application (timeline in the signature explains more). Based on the updates in the forum I have decided to choose Elbit Medical center in Bangalore over Fortis Hospital Bangalore for the medical tests.
> 
> ...


Did you complete your medical's at Elbit? Mine this Friday. Can you share your experience?


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

I chose to take my medical at Rele's clinic in Mumbai instead of Elbit, Bangalore. I found out that Rele's clinic were charging just 1.8K per person and they were very good and efficient in their work. 
It took both me and my wife just 45 minutes to complete all the tests. Its a small clinic with about 10-15 staff around. And all of them are aware of what is happening with you and its a complete hassle free no nonsense clinic. I was mighty impressed with their efficiency and the way they treated us. Before we could reach my relatives place in Andheri back from the clinic, the test results were uploaded in the system through e-health and the status in the DIAC site showed 'Received'. 
I would suggest people to choose this center if they have the choice and luxury to choose between the test centers. 
For 1.8k per person its more than value for money specially with the courtesy they show towards you.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Girish Baliga said:


> I chose to take my medical at Rele's clinic in Mumbai instead of Elbit, Bangalore. I found out that Rele's clinic were charging just 1.8K per person and they were very good and efficient in their work.
> It took both me and my wife just 45 minutes to complete all the tests. Its a small clinic with about 10-15 staff around. And all of them are aware of what is happening with you and its a complete hassle free no nonsense clinic. I was mighty impressed with their efficiency and the way they treated us. Before we could reach my relatives place in Andheri back from the clinic, the test results were uploaded in the system through e-health and the status in the DIAC site showed 'Received'.
> I would suggest people to choose this center if they have the choice and luxury to choose between the test centers.
> For 1.8k per person its more than value for money specially with the courtesy they show towards you.


So you travelled from Bangalore to Mumbai for the tests. Great. I would also visit them is they are so good. Mumbai is only a drive away from Pune.I would prefer medicals to be completed and uploaded as soon as possible.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi GDP,

Any updates on ur medical from Elbit..
I did it on 18th but til now the results have not been uploaded...

Did ur results got uploaded??
Can you please share the timelines...

Thanks!!
-Jas


GDP said:


> Did you complete your medical's at Elbit? Mine this Friday. Can you share your experience?


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

jas131 said:


> Hi GDP,
> 
> Any updates on ur medical from Elbit..
> I did it on 18th but til now the results have not been uploaded...
> ...


Overall it took 2 hrs at Elbit to complete our medicals(myself, wife and 4 yrs old daughter). It costed us 7000 rupees. 

Dr mentioned that it will take a week to upload the documents. Considering that you did yours on 18th it's time to call them up and check with them. 

My progress is captured in my signature.

All the very best!!


----------

